# My MAC collection so far (just under 3 months)



## makeupmadb (Jun 7, 2008)

will update soon


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 7, 2008)

thats all really nice stuff!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 7, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  For being one of the littler ones, it is very well-rounded!

BTW, what is that pretty pigment in there?


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Lovely collection!! For being one of the littler ones, it is very well-rounded!

BTW, what is that pretty pigment in there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thankyou! It's Smoke Signal, my dad found it at a CCO for me


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice collection! It's a really good start.


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 8, 2008)

Thankyou everyone !


----------



## ClareBear86 (Jun 8, 2008)

really good start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im sure you will be buying more of the forums


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 8, 2008)

Wonderful collection to start out with. It's awesome that your dad found the Smoke Signal pigment for you! (I love that pigment a whole lot). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you think MAC is addictive at full price... wait until you get hooked on the Clearance Bin.  MAC at a discount? Yes please! (Keeping in mind what can and cannot be sterilized, of course.)


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

Great Start!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 8, 2008)

nice stuff!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 8, 2008)

A dad that buys makeup for you??? SWEET

Are those pink walls I see???? very nice.....


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_A dad that buys makeup for you??? SWEET

Are those pink walls I see???? very nice....._

 
Yep, he's near to a CCO so popped along for me when he was in his lunch break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, after that he said no more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My mum also treats me sometimes.

Sure are, hehe, very girly!


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Wonderful collection to start out with. It's awesome that your dad found the Smoke Signal pigment for you! (I love that pigment a whole lot). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you think MAC is addictive at full price... wait until you get hooked on the Clearance Bin.  MAC at a discount? Yes please! (Keeping in mind what can and cannot be sterilized, of course.)_

 
Thankyou for your comment, yes it is a very pretty colour!

Though, for some reason, I'm not one that's into used makeup. I know it's sterilized and everything, and wow at the prices, but there's something about it for me. (a bit ocd!!)


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow thats a great collection already for 3 months, just becareful about dupes, and buy things you know your going to use, because as the months and years go buy, you just want this this and this and when you take it homes, its like uh... why did i get this?


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 9, 2008)

really nice stuff =)


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 9, 2008)

Great little collection! I have only been collecting for a little while too. It is very addictive, but the UK prices are very expensive for me also! I love your heatherette stuff!!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 9, 2008)

nice stuff!


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 9, 2008)

Thankyou everyone !
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Wow thats a great collection already for 3 months, just becareful about dupes, and buy things you know your going to use, because as the months and years go buy, you just want this this and this and when you take it homes, its like uh... why did i get this?_

 
Thanks! Yes I know, can get swept up in it all right?! 
I think I really want to stick to their permanent line to be honest, and also, I totally agree with the why did I get this. Whenever I go to MAC or the online store, I just get so overwhelmed and really have to step back into reality LOL! Thanks for the advice


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_Great little collection! I have only been collecting for a little while too. It is very addictive, but the UK prices are very expensive for me also! I love your heatherette stuff!!_

 
Thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know, it's really frustrating! Very pink, eh? Although I think I got a bit swept up with that.. I vow to not buy any MAC having not tried it beforehand.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 9, 2008)

lovely lil collection


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 9, 2008)

Thankyou!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 10, 2008)

You have some good stuff!  That is a great collection!


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 11, 2008)

Thankyou Coachkitten


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 11, 2008)

wonderful collection


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 12, 2008)

nice!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_Thankyou! It's Smoke Signal, my dad found it at a CCO for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I WISH my dad would even know what Mac was!! LOL  I agree with some of the others, nice well rounded collection for someone who just started.  Keep it up!


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 13, 2008)

Thankyou very much, yes it is good of him LOL


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_Thankyou everyone !

Thanks! Yes I know, can get swept up in it all right?! 
*I think I really want to stick to their permanent line to be honest,* and also, I totally agree with the why did I get this. Whenever I go to MAC or the online store, I just get so overwhelmed and really have to step back into reality LOL! Thanks for the advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! That's one of my goals, is to noe let it get out of hand and stick mostly to the perm line


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_Me too! That's one of my goals, is to noe let it get out of hand and stick mostly to the perm line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I know, because I really like the permanent line.
Although, sonic chic is out soon............................


----------



## littleinkpot (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice collection for three months! I've been collecting for the same amount of time and have less than that and I'm 27, so don't despair!  Here in Australia it's even more expensive than the UK, sucks doesn't it!


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 17, 2008)

that's a great collection. lol mine's even smaller...


----------



## cuiran (Jul 20, 2008)

Amazing!


----------

